# Normal Behaviour???



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there 2 of my mice ( does that are hopefully pregnant and due anywhere between now and the 12th march) are sleeping all the time. They only come out for about half an hour at night, to eat and have a drink then they go straight back to their bed. so in 24 hours they are only awake for about half an hour. I cleaned them out 2 days ago and their bed is still crystal clean ( coz they never come out) so i dont really know what is going on?? is this normal???


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice sleep most of the day because there active at night well mine are,it also can depend on the species too.I would not worry as long as there eating and drinking  .


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It's personality too, some of mine stay hidden all day and some are out running around doing mouse things. If they are really skittish and you're worried they aren't coming out to participate in having a mouse life you might try covering the cage with a towel or blanket. Make sure they have enough air getting in of course. I've noticed that when there is too much stimulus some mice will not come out of hiding for nothing.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with what`s been said. But although mice are more active late evening/during the night, if they have no stimulation like multi-cage levels, a large enough wheel to play on etc, then they won`t have much to do anyway. If your breeding them, then it`s probably not wise to have them in such an environment anyway because of their `motherly` conditions! They won`t be too keen to show their natural behaviours otherwise if they are restricted in space and cage enrichment.

The difference can be seen when the mice are pets and allowed that larger cage with accessories, but under breeding conditions, they probably won`t have that same stimulation due to their environment and the fact that they are pregnant.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

What is the temperature of the room where you keep the mice? Could they be sluggish because they are too hot or too cold?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

yes breeding mice dont have many or any toys in there cages but you should have plenty for a pet mouse to keep its life enriched. I totally agree with both Racingmouse and AnnB the room temperature I have for the mice is about 60F if it is too cold or hot the mouse will just lie about.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

they are kept at just normal room temperature. they are in a duna cage with 2 levels a bridge, a wooden log with holes, some rope to climb and some branches to climb ect but still nothing. They r sooooo friendly and are really quiet to handle but they just always sleep. :? All of my mice are treated really well with lots of toys ( i dont just constantly breed) they are pets to me also and animal welfare is important to me


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually prefer my room to be cooler rather than warm. Hot weather can really affect mice and summertime can be a nightmare. I have a standing floor fan that oscelates (not directly at the mice however) but to move the warm air around. It really does help when the weather warms up. An extra water bottle helps too.

Your mice sound really well looked after Fancy Mice Wales. It could be it`s just their way. Are they kept indoors? If they are outdoors, there may be different noises, birds chirping, people noise, bangs, cars etc....so this could have a baring on their activity.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice love those drilled logs.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Bet the stink after a while though eh? I thought about puting a wooden object of some kind in my girls cage but hav`nt really found anything suitable yet. I worried about urine soaking into it and even when soaked and air dried, you never really get rid of the pee-pee smell! The wooden bendy-log bridges are quite fun as they can be used as bendy ladders in a cage or just as an accessory to hide under. So they are quite adaptable.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I made that mistake and now avoid wooden things for the same reason Racingmouse. Also, when one of my mice had a middle ear infection and needed medication, she used to hide in the log and I couldn't get her out to treat her. I only ever use plastic toys now that come apart easily and can be washed and dried.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`ve recently took away a lot of the fleecy things in my cages aswell and now only have two Homer cubes and a sort of furry bun bed sitting on a shelf. Everything else is cardboard that can be recycled and renewed!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i just replace them if i think they are gettin stinky. yea they love the bridges. well the house isnt too warm anyway coz my little brother gets ill if the heating is on too much. none of my other mice are like it. they are all really active. maby these 2 just really like their sleep lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i had a boy who never came out, just stayed in the house, i never even saw him comming out to play with other mice or toys or even for food! but other then that he was a good weight and couldnt find anything wrong with him. use to call him an emo mouse lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet your mousies are active when there's no one about and it's quiet. I always feed my meeces late at night as they are most active then, and it's just more fun to watch them.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

well they are kept in the utility and its quiet in there. they have plenty of toys but just dont want to know. when you wake them up they dont go running back in their bed scared.....they just lindilong around have a sniff here have a wonder there then wonder back to the bed. they dont run when you wana stroke them. they are just like a lazy teenager. :lol:


----------

